# مشروع صغير فى المنزل



## شيبت عبد الحم (12 نوفمبر 2006)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا بمصر واريد ان ابدا مشروع صغير من المنزل براسمال لايتجاوز عشرة الاف جنيه .
برجاء من لديه مساعده الافاده


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا اخي لكن لم افهم بم تريد المساعدة؟ ارجو التوضيح

بالتوفيق


----------



## شيبت عبد الحم (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*بدء المشروع*

اقصد من لديه فكره عن مشروع منزلى مثل التريكو ان يفيدنى مثلاعن كيفية البدء وماهى المعدات اللازمه والتسويق ونسبة الربح


----------



## صناعة المعمار (12 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ناقشنا سابقا كيف تنشئ شركة صناعية صغيرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=32835

وهنا يتناقش الاعضاء وقد ذكر افكار لمشاريع صغيرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=33934

اتمنى لك الاستفادة والتوفيق


----------



## محمد فوزى (13 نوفمبر 2006)

ماهى خبراتك اولا
اخى الكريم لابد للمعرفة والخبرة ان تاخذ مجالها فهل لديك خبرة فى اى نشاط تجارى او صناعى واذا لم يكن هناك اى منها عليك اولا بتكوين هذة المعرفة بالتدرب وسؤال العاملين فى كل مجال
اما الفكرة بعد ذلك فلابد ان تنبع من السوق المحيط بك وما هى احتياجاته مثلا تجارة ملابس او بطاطين او سلع معمرة او صناعة خبز او منظفات وكل ذلك يتوقف على ظروف المكان الذى يحيط بك وشكرا


----------

